

GitHub Archive - petercooper
http://www.githubarchive.org/

======
noirman
Is this similar with <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4472866> ?

~~~
ericclemmons
Yes, the linked article (which I discovered before this one) is a subpage of
the site in question.

The home page describes the project and uses, while the mailing list is an
application of the project.

------
lazydon
Looks great. I'll be using their mailing list service for the same reasons I
use HN: 1\. to stay in touch with what's buzzing 2\. and, to get that kick of
inspiration when you see people building great stuff

------
bryanh
For a second I thought this was an archive of all OS projects on Github.
Already I've run into several projects where the user or repo was gone, which
can be frustrating.

~~~
icebraining
That would be sketchy legally; after all, just because the code is available
doesn't mean it's redistributable.

~~~
lambda
He did say "OS", as in open source; which are all legally redistributable, if
they are under a license that complies with the Open Source Definition.

~~~
icebraining
Oh, right.

